# Wisdom teeth cause a broken jaw?



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't think you can fracture your jaw on a cracker. Since you are on pain meds so you aren't feeling the pain- with as much swelling as you have biting down could have pushed a sharp piece of cracker into your gum or otherwise irritated an otherwise sore area. 

Now if the doctor left a small piece of tooth in there- that could cause a problem. If there was a hairline fracture it would probably have been there from the surgery and eating just made it noticeable. 

Stick to liquids. You probably should not be eating solids- applesauce, or boost or another nutritional drink.

Did they give you a number to call in case of complications?


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

No number, but I have a recheck appointment Wednesday. The part that hurts isn't inside my mouth at all, it's more like the outside and bottom of my jawbone- but you're right that there could maybe be an issue with where the roots were or maybe an infection?

You're right about solid food as well. Liquid diets are okay for maybe two days, after that all the novelty is lost and they suck. Everything has way too much sugar and chemicals in it and they make me feel sick and crash a half hour after drinking them. Ensure, Boost, etc. The "lower sugar" diabetic ones have splenda sweetener instead and are sickeningly sweet to taste even if they are lower sugar on paper. I may as well just drink chocolate milk. 

Sorry, it will be two weeks on Tuesday, and I am SO sick of not being able to eat real food I can't stand it. I normally eat veggies, some grains and a bit of meat- foods that look like something that once grew in a garden or had a pulse. Not all this processed carp that is soft enough for me to be eating now. It's disgusting. If it turns out I do have to be on a soft or liquid diet I am going to have to do some serious planning so I can prepare real food in some edible manner.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Phone the office. The surgeon doesn't want you suffering. My surgeon did such a good job pulling 4 wisdoms at once that I was eating soft food for supper.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry for your pain. I cannot offer any ideas, but I am dreading the same - all my wisdom teeth are growing into the rest of my teeth, and once they become a problem, they will have to come out with surgery. Atm though they only give some pressure and light pain to the whole mouth/jaw every 6 months or so.

Liquid food can be varied - smoothies, blended soups... all you need is a food processor - make a soup with anything you want and blend it all together and drink it  veg soups, soups with meat, soups with cheese, anything you can come up with - will give you healthier nutrition in any case


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Phone the office, there will be a way to get in touch with the dentist or whoever is covering after hours and tell them what you told us. No reason to delay or mess around with this.


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

Sounds awful, get better soon! But I agree, you should call the office ASAP, don't wait.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I called, I'll be in first thing Tuesday morning. Unfortunately with the holiday, they're closed tomorrow. Back to the 'no chewing' diet until then, I guess.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

When I got my wisdom teeth out they had to cut the bone (impacted) so you may just be feeling pain from the bruising of the bone or even parts they may have cut. It doesn't sound like a dry socket but that could also be the issue...


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

No, I do have dry socket as well- that was the first visit back to see them post-op. That is getting much better, thank goodness! This is a different type of pain and in a different place.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It might be something to do with a TMJ (temporal Mandibular Joint syndrome) issue. I mean, the jaw joint is a bit like the shoulder; somewhat free floating to allow both up and down, and side to side motion (unlike the knee ). But, it can dislocate with a big noise and pain, and the inflammation that resulsts can be so big and hard that you feel it as a bump. and it then sets up an arthritic kind of joint where it is hard for the mandible to track correctly and then it's a lot of jaw popping and on and on. I had this as a teen and to this day my jaw does not open and close correctly. 
this is just a guess on my part. an X ray will tell you what is going on.

I hope you get your oral health back soon. jingles!

C


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I just thought of this, but it could be nerve pain.

For future reference always get the number of a nurse or someone you can call after hours.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I've heard of jaws being broken or dislocated during procedures because dentists could not get to what they needed. I'm not sure if maybe that's what could be going on here?

Let us know how the visit goes


----------



## hoiski (Aug 15, 2013)

So sorry you're in pain. I hope you feel better. A soft food I suggest with a little more substance is mashed potatoes (with or without gravy). Good luck!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Sharpie said:


> Sorry, it will be two weeks on Tuesday, and I am SO sick of not being able to eat real food I can't stand it. I normally eat veggies, some grains and a bit of meat- foods that look like something that once grew in a garden or had a pulse. Not all this processed carp that is soft enough for me to be eating now. It's disgusting. If it turns out I do have to be on a soft or liquid diet I am going to have to do some serious planning so I can prepare real food in some edible manner.


Get a good blender and make your own smoothies. They can be as sweet (or not) as you like. You can make some of those "superfood" smoothies by adding greens. You can add all sorts of healthy, non-artificial ingredients that won't make you crash later. The possibilities are truly endless with smoothies -- have fun with it! Here are a few recipes for the more health-conscious smoothies that are packed with good things: 25 Delectable Detox Smoothies - Prevention.com


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Got checked out today, including a pretty cool little mini-CT scan. Verdict is that there is no fracture, and my jaw is actually putting down new tissue and bone surprisingly fast. Doc thinks the cracking sound was my TMJ popping due to me not using my jaw normally and most of the pain and swelling is the combination of local inflammation, pressure and swelling of the nerves, and the rear aspect of my last molar being overly sensitive to everything now that it is newly exposed to the world. The bad news is that there is not much to be done about it except to continue on the pain meds and wait for the bone to heal, remodel and settle down on its own.

Eolith, I think you're right. I've got to get a good blender. I don't think my little food processor is up to some of those recipes!


----------

